# Found a white dove/pigeon with orange band on leg



## Lovie Dovie

I found a white dove or pigeon hiding in a bush in the woods. It does not fly, and has a blank orange plastic band on it's leg. The tag is just blank, it has no numbers or letters on it.

How do I find out if it is a dove or a pigeon?

The main thing I want to know is what the blank orange band means.

This racing and homing "sport" sounds cruel to me, I do not want to return it to that lifestyle.


----------



## likebirds

What state are you in? A little over a year ago I lost my pet white homing hen with a orange band. It had #15 on it but may have wore off. Do you have a picture of the band on it? Im in Nebraska.


----------



## Dima

Don't like racing either. If you cannot find the owner, you may as well keep him/her as a pet. They are great pets by the way. Most people do not know that. But it would be nice that he can have a companion/mate.

Please feed her/him seeds; pigeons seeds or dove seeds. Veggies are given only like a treat, otherwise their poop will be too watery. Seeds: millet, milo, safflower,sunflower ( these one without shell), corn, peas.Veggies: fine chopped carrots, lettuce, spinach. But if she is not used to them, it will take a while until she likes it. Provide a bowel of fresh water daily.

Any idea why she doesn't fly? How is her poop?
Thank you for rescuing her. She is lovely!


----------



## Lovie Dovie

I have no idea why it is not flying, I do not see any visible injuries. I am going to lift up its wings and have a look underneath.

I would love to keep it. I love all animals. 

I am in Texas, will post a photo of the band soon.

I am giving it flaxseed, shelled raw sunflower seed, and finely chopped raw fruits and veggies.
I put a big, deep bowl of water in front of it but it is not drinking.

So is it a pigeon, or a dove?

This homing and racing industry seems exploitative to me.

Will any type of bird make a good companion or does it have to be a pigeon/dove?


----------



## TAWhatley

That is a pigeon and quite a lovely one! A companion bird would need to be another pigeon. A dove is a bit too small and docile to be a companion to a pigeon. Hookbills are out .. totally different type of bird from a pigeon. 

Thank you so much for assisting this lovely pigeon!

Terry


----------



## Crazy Pete

With just an orange band on it it is not a race bird, it does look like a homing pigeon, they need to have an AU or an IF band on them to race. I would bet some one within 100 miles of you has a wedding release buisness, white homing pigeons are what the use for that. Most people with a buisness like that take good care of the birds, it's how they make money. I would look in the phone book and see if their is such a buisness close by, or it could just be some ones pet that got lost, this bird was not raced. Just my 2 cents.
Dave


----------



## Lovie Dovie

Thanks everyone, lots of great info. Anyone know how to tell a male from a female?

I was going to find that out online somehow.

It is a gorgeous bird, I am going to take good care of it.

The poop looks like normal bird poop to me, white liquid with dark solids mixed in. Is that normal?

I put a big bowl of water in front of it, it has only drank once so far.

And I put a big bowl of raw sunflower seeds and flaxseeds in front of it, it is not moving or eating at all, it's like a statue.

I forced open its beak and got it to swallow some seeds and strawberry.

Will it start eating on it's own? And why isn't it flying?


----------



## Skyeking

*Thank you for rescuing this bird. He/she is lovely. 

Poop should be solid with white dolip on top. If it is watery, it may be starving.

If he is not flying it may hunger/starvation, wings clipped or other health issue.

Make sure bird is warm, out of drafts and feed wild bird seed for now. Water should also be readily available.
Sunflower and flax are fine, but too much fat if that is all the bird is getting, it should only be 2 % of a pigeon mix, that would be ideal. FEED ONLY small black sunflower seed or sunflower seeds that have shells removed.

If the bird is not eating enough, it will fail to thrive. Hand feed for now until the bird gets stronger. 

Here is an example of ingredients in a pigeon seed, this is what they thrive on and NEED to get the varying amount of nutrition that is required in their diet. http://www.purgrain.com/ingredients.htm

*


----------



## Lovie Dovie

Thank you, I have also been feeding it massaged kale and strawberry. It is drinking on its own at least but I haven't seen it eat.

I noticed it kind of holds the wing out a little, not tucked in flush with the body, could that be a sign of injury?


----------



## Lovie Dovie

Yes it is in a warm room, I made it a little hut out of leafy tree branches so he could feel safe and hidden like he was in the woods, I know the poor thing is scared.


----------



## Skyeking

Lovie Dovie said:


> Thank you, I have also been feeding it massaged kale and strawberry. It is drinking on its own at least but I haven't seen it eat.
> 
> I noticed it kind of holds the wing out a little, not tucked in flush with the body, could that be a sign of injury?


*You need to hand feed it or it will not thrive or sucumb to starvation. Get some frozen peas, thaw them drain them, warm them and open beak gently and insert one at a time. Allow bird to close beak and repeat. Should eat about a tablespoon each meal. You can do this until you get real pigeon seed. 

*


----------



## Lovie Dovie

I hand fed it very easily last night, it was very docile and did not shake it's head at all, but today it is giving me a very hard time. Won't stay still, and shaking its head a lot, I am afraid to be too forceful and hurt it. But, it must eat so I guess I need to hold it tighter and be more aggressive.

I will go to the pet store today for bird feed.


----------



## Dima

Yes, very important to feed her.

Please make an inspection at the wing and under the wing, if any swollen joints or punctures, wounds.
If she struggles, wrap her in a towel, on your lap, only the head sticking out.

Feed her until crop is full and again until it empties. For her size 30- 50 peas are OK, you can pop in her beak also some regular seeds. Hopefully she will eat on her on soon.


----------



## Skyeking

*Also if the bird is shaking its head, you have to make sure the crop is emptying well.

Put a drop of apple cider vinegar (organic) in the water to help get proper PH for digestion.

I would advise even getting canker meds, just in case. *


----------



## Lovie Dovie

Yaye, it finally calmed down, let me hold it in my arms and feed it. 
So at least I know it has a full belly of good nutrients now, I fed it raw carrot, raw kale, and raw seeds.
It seems to be swallowing well.

Thank you for all the help!

I dipped the kale and carrots pieces in water to get them good and wet, to give it some hydration as well.
It took one gulp of water this morning, but that was it.

How many times a day does it need to eat?


----------



## Lovie Dovie

I looked under it's wings and did not see any wounds, the only odd thing is it is holding one wing out away from it's body a little bit.


----------



## Skyeking

*The bird does not need the extra water if it is eating on its own, pigeons are grain and legume eaters. *


----------



## Lovie Dovie

It is not eating on it's own right now, I just got it to eat a few bites if raw corn, corn is a grain and contains lots of water when it is raw.

I just need to know how many times a day to feed it?


----------



## Lovie Dovie

See how it is dragging one wing, I think it's wing is injured. That is probably why it cannot fly. I see no visible external wounds though. 

Have to get X-rays I suppose.


----------



## Skyeking

Lovie Dovie said:


> ******It is not eating on it's own right now, I just got it to eat a few bites if raw corn, corn is a grain and contains lots of water when it is raw.
> 
> I just need to know how many times a day to feed it?





Skyeking said:


> *
> 
> 
> Sunflower and flax are fine, but too much fat if that is all the bird is getting, it should only be 2 % of a pigeon mix, that would be ideal. FEED ONLY small black sunflower seed or sunflower seeds that have shells removed.
> 
> *****If the bird is not eating enough, it will fail to thrive. Hand feed for now until the bird gets stronger.
> 
> Here is an example of ingredients in a pigeon seed, this is what they thrive on and NEED to get the varying amount of nutrition that is required in their diet. http://www.purgrain.com/ingredients.htm
> 
> *





Skyeking said:


> *************You need to hand feed it or it will not thrive or sucumb to starvation. Get some frozen peas, thaw them drain them, warm them and open beak gently and insert one at a time. Allow bird to close beak and repeat. Should eat about a tablespoon each meal. You can do this until you get real pigeon seed.
> 
> *


*PLEASE get some frozen peas, thaw, drain and warm them and feed about a tablespoon or more on empty crop. Open beak gently, insert pea on top of tongue and back of throat, allow bird to swallow and repeat. No need to add any extra water.Do this 4 times a day, once bird gets weight on it will be stronger and may even heal on its own.

*


----------



## Lovie Dovie

I will get some peas today.

Great news! The bird is starting to eat on it's own, it is pecking at the seeds I put in it's box!

So glad, it was giving me such a hard time when I try to feed it, I was worried it was not eating enough.

Now the issue is it's wing, I called a Wildlife Rehab place, they said I can bring in the bird free if charge for treatment.

I am a little sad because I got attached to it, but if it is rehabilitated and can fly again, I would feel bad keeping a bird cooped up in a house.

I just need to make sure euthanasia is out if the question.

I am sure the bird would rather be alive with a broken wing than dead.


----------



## spirit wings

great job with the bird, I like how you got a picture of his wing from the mirror, very good.. it does look swollen.. perhaps he crashed into something or has a sickness that causes swelling in the joints..it is hard to tell.


----------



## Lovie Dovie

That Wildlife Rehab place said they will euthanize it if it is too sick, and once I give it to them I am not allowed to take it back.

So I am not going to take the bird there, I did not rescue it out of the woods just to have someone kill it.

Not sure what to do, going to call a regular vet and see what they say about the wing.

Or should I just keep the bird at my house and see if it will heal on it's own?

I just want to do what's best for the bird.


----------



## spirit wings

Lovie Dovie said:


> That Wildlife Rehab place said they will euthanize it if it is too sick, and once I give it to them I am not allowed to take it back.
> 
> So I am not going to take the bird there, I did not rescue it out of the woods just to have someone kill it.
> 
> Not sure what to do, going to call a regular vet and see what they say about the wing.
> 
> Or should I just keep the bird at my house and see if it will heal on it's own?
> 
> I just want to do what's best for the bird.


the bird is a domestic bird and should be taken care of as any other pet bird, so if you want to give it a name and keep it as a pet do so and then take to the vet for a check up, you would be responsible for paying the bill. do not reliquish the bird as they do put feral pigeons down as they are considerd an invasive species and not native to the USA.


----------



## Lovie Dovie

Do these droppings look normal?

I fed it kale, that may explain the greenish hue.

If it has a serious intestinal problem they may euthanize it.


----------



## spirit wings

If the bird is yours and it needs treatment and you pay the bill, then it will get treatment just like any other pet. The green could be the kale, the form seems ok, give her seeds and grains and see what they look like . She needs a check up and probably some antibiotics. The vet will know which to give after a check up. A wild bird mix geared for doves and add dried peas and unpoppped popcorn to the mix if you can't find a pigeon grain mix.


----------



## Lovie Dovie

Thanks.

It was not my bird, I just found it in the woods two days ago. 

It seems fine except for the injured wing.

Considering the droppings are not unusual looking, it is drinking and feeding on it's own, and alert, I decided to just take it to the rehabilitation center. 

I told the girl over the phone it is a pigeon, she did not say they are an envasive species and terminated.
She said they would fix the wing and nurse it to fly, and make sure it will be okay in the wild. 

She said if the bird cannot fly again it will be kept in a coop.

She said it would only be euthanized if it had a really bad intestinal illness, but that doesn't seem to be the case.

I will verify all that before I turn it in. 

Even if I took it to a vet and had the wing fixed, I would not want to keep it cooped up in my house, if the wing is fixed and the bird can fly again, I want the bird to be set fee.

Since the rehab place is experienced in preparing birds for release, I think it would be better to turn it into them.


----------



## Lovie Dovie

Actually I want to take it to a vet first and tell them it is my pet, have them fix the wing and make sure it is healthy enough to take to a rehab/release center.

So they will have no excuse to euthanize if I take them a healthy bird.


----------



## likebirds

If you look real close at the band, Does it look like there might have been a number 15 on it at one time? I really doubt my bird could have ended up in Texas from Nebraska but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Dima

Just a reminder, this pigeon is a tamed pigeon and cannot be released even if its healthy. That's why he ended up lost in the first place and vulnerable of being attacked or hurt.


----------



## spirit wings

Lovie Dovie said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It was not my bird, I just found it in the woods two days ago.
> 
> It seems fine except for the injured wing.
> 
> Considering the droppings are not unusual looking, it is drinking and feeding on it's own, and alert, I decided to just take it to the rehabilitation center.
> 
> I told the girl over the phone it is a pigeon, she did not say they are an envasive species and terminated.
> She said they would fix the wing and nurse it to fly, and make sure it will be okay in the wild.
> 
> She said if the bird cannot fly again it will be kept in a coop.
> 
> She said it would only be euthanized if it had a really bad intestinal illness, but that doesn't seem to be the case.
> 
> I will verify all that before I turn it in.
> 
> Even if I took it to a vet and had the wing fixed, I would not want to keep it cooped up in my house, if the wing is fixed and the bird can fly again, I want the bird to be set fee.
> 
> Since the rehab place is experienced in preparing birds for release, I think it would be better to turn it into them.


ok, now it is more clear you do not want to adopt the bird for a forever home. if so you could advertise it for a home, it is a domestic bird and pigeons are only feral living, like cats..it is not a wild bird to be set free..esp a white one , a hawk will spot it pretty quick in a flock of blue bar ferals, so not sure why a rehabber would dump a perfectly good pet bird out to fend for it's self.


----------



## Lovie Dovie

I realize your concern, but I said in a previous comment, the only reason I would keep it would be if it were not able to fly again.

Otherwise a bird's home is in the sky, keeping a healthy bird cooped up inside a house is selfish. 

It was doing much better than when I found it, started eating and drinking on it's own very well last night, so I decided it was healthy enough to take to the Wildlife center.

They were very caring, assured me euthanasia would not be done, if the wing is not fixable it will live in a coop with other birds, and constant medical service from the staff, a better environment than I could have provided.

It's wing needed medical attention, and I am sure an animal rehab center is knowledgable about the needs of white pigeons.

But if it can fly again, the right thing to do is let it live in the air, the way nature intended.

All animals, including humans, face danger every day, that is just the harsh reality of life.

Many white colored birds live in the wild, and they said the pigeon would not be released unless they thought it was ready to go.

Birds belong outside, up in the sky, I would never keep a healthy bird locked in my house.


----------



## Dima

Lovie Dovie, i do not think you understand the consequences of a pigeon that grew up in the coop to be left out side or indeed will go up "in the sky" for eternity. 

May be some one would like to come to explain. 
But it's nice your thought. I wish it was true.


----------



## spirit wings

Lovie Dovie said:


> I realize your concern, but I said in a previous comment, the only reason I would keep it would be if it were not able to fly again.
> 
> Otherwise a bird's home is in the sky, keeping a healthy bird cooped up inside a house is selfish.
> 
> It was doing much better than when I found it, started eating and drinking on it's own very well last night, so I decided it was healthy enough to take to the Wildlife center.
> 
> They were very caring, assured me euthanasia would not be done, if the wing is not fixable it will live in a coop with other birds, and constant medical service from the staff, a better environment than I could have provided.
> 
> It's wing needed medical attention, and I am sure an animal rehab center is knowledgable about the needs of white pigeons.
> 
> But if it can fly again, the right thing to do is let it live in the air, the way nature intended.
> 
> All animals, including humans, face danger every day, that is just the harsh reality of life.
> 
> Many white colored birds live in the wild, and they said the pigeon would not be released unless they thought it was ready to go.
> 
> Birds belong outside, up in the sky, I would never keep a healthy bird locked in my house.


ok, that is how you feel. it is a domestic homing pigeon which should not be dumped. pigeons only want to be fed and have a mate, the flying comes in with a flock they can fly with, so best of luck to the white pigeon. ferals live a short life so not sure how that helps it. IMO I really think they are happy as long as they have regular food and a mate, they are perfectly happy.


----------



## Lovie Dovie

Well, every time a homing or racing pigeon is released into the air, 
it is put at the mercy of nature. 


Homing and racing birds are put at risk of being attacked by predators, every time they are released. 



They are not going to "dump" it into the woods, they said they make sure they are wild-ready, before they are set free. 

The wing may not even heal, it may spend the rest of it's life in a coop, with other injured birds. 


Did you clip the wings of your birds, so they cannot fly? 

And/or do you use them as homing or racing birds?


----------



## Skyeking

*This is not a feral pigeon, this is a domestic pigeon which has been taken care of it's whole life. 

You have been given good advice from everyone here who keep and raise homing pigeons,as well as those who rehabilitate pigeons. They are very knowledgable and have done this for years, they give of their talent and time for free. How long have you known pigeons?? 

You have no idea of the beautiful pigeons lofts and aviaries these people have, nor do you have the knowledge to make the decision you are making. Pigeons live wonderful lives with their owners and live to be quite old. 

Also, the feral pigeons have enough to deal with in the wild, finding decent food and clean water to drink, being poisened by humans, they do not need additions to their numbers to compete for food. It is irresponsible people that allowed you to find this needy bird in the condition it was in, please do not be one of them.

If this was a perfect world, where life is totally sustainable outdoors, but it is not, pigeons are one of the most misstreated species on the planet, and you have no right to make this decision. If the bird is able to have a full life or not, adopt it out.

*


----------



## spirit wings

Lovie Dovie said:


> Well, every time a homing or racing pigeon is released into the air,
> it is put at the mercy of nature.
> 
> 
> Homing and racing birds are put at risk of being attacked by predators, every time they are released.
> 
> 
> 
> They are not going to "dump" it into the woods, they said they make sure they are wild-ready, before they are set free.
> 
> The wing may not even heal, it may spend the rest of it's life in a coop, with other injured birds.
> 
> 
> Did you clip the wings of your birds, so they cannot fly?
> 
> And/or do you use them as homing or racing birds?


my brids are my responsibility, they are not wild birds. They do get to fly as a flock and it can be dangerouse when a hawk is around .race birds come home and are fed and housed, some are taken care better than most house pets. there is no comparison to feral living where they do not live long and have to scrape for food if they even know how as they never had to before.. taking a cared for pigeon and releaseing it should be against the law just as dumping a pet dog or pet cat. not sure how much more I really need to say as this is getting repetative and you will do and think as you wish anyway. so I give up. good luck white homer.


----------



## Lovie Dovie

I am glad to hear people's concern for animals, I would rather there be more people like you on the planet, than hunters. 


I am also very concerned about the bird. 

I just spoke with the Wildlife center, and mentioned to them, that since the bird had a band around it's ankle, it was probably a pet, and would not do well in the wild.


They said since it did have a band around it's ankle, it would likely go into a sanctuary, rather than be released. 


She is going to keep in touch with me about the progress of the healing wing as well. 


So I believe since it is an all white pigeon/vulnerable to raptors, it has a compromised wing, and it was raised in captivity, they will keep it in a sanctuary, with many other pigeons to play with, rather than release it.


----------

